# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Cyclonebox تحديثات :  CycloneBox BlackBerry Update (MEP-06041-017)

## seffari

*CycloneBox Firmware 01.79 Firmware is Ready on server*  *Added Latest BlackBerry Security Mep MEP-06041-017 *   *Update your Box from Maintenance tool*    *PS We know that you guys are waiting for something ,So we will be back again in few hours 
Stay Tune *   *Discussion Thread*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

